# A neat little Tyco layout I'm trying...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've been racking my brain trying to figure out a way to use the 4-way intersection from the Tyco/Mattel Battle Slam set, and I finally figured something out. There were a couple of problems to deal with. First, the ends are made to connect to Mattel/Tyco single-lane track, which is a totally different connector system from normal 2-lane track. I happened to have 4 Tyco 2-lane-to-single-lane adapters, so that wasn't hard to solve. The toughter problem is this: The intersection is like two 6-inch straights crossed. The adapters were 3 inches each. This gave me a piece of track which was essentially like two 12-inch straights crossed. If you work out the geometry of 3-inch-wide track, a 12-inch intersection, and 9" and 12" radius curves, you'll see that it's difficult to get the track to line up. (And if you actually know how to do all that math, please let me know how, because I had to do all this by trial and error.  ) Anyways, I finally figured out that you can put a 12" radius 1/8 curve off each of two adjoining corners of the intersection and get two 9" radius 1/4 curves to join them. (I dunno if I said that right. It's easier to understand if you scroll down and look at the pics.) Turns out to be a fun little extended figure 8. And I just happened to have four 9" Tyco turn borders, and the little pieces of guard rail on the 12" curves work pretty well...



















Man, I gotta go write some lesson plans and go to bed. 

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Now you need one more intersection for the other end. :freak:  rr


----------

